# Chargrilled Navy Cove Oystahs



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Picked up a few. Ate some raw, chargrilled the majority on my Weber I pulled out of storage. Haven't used this in 7 years or so.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang! Them there erstyers look mighty good.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

My wife likes the Murder Point oysters, so I have to drive from Gulf Breeze all the way to Orange Beach just to pay $1/EA for those little suckers. A PITA to shuck, but they do taste good. Not sure they're worth the price, but supporting local fisheries is a good cause.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Keeping Mama happy is also a good cause.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the convivence of a good ole gas grill sometimes they are a God send.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Jesus! that looks delicious. them are some fatties!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

smooth move said:


> Jesus! that looks delicious. them are some fatties!


They were actually about half the size we normally get. Nice and salty though.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those oysters are money!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

fatty oysters this time of year go on the grill. in the cooler months, when they are not fatty, they are really good in stew. and of course, i add potatoes to my oyster stew.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

awesome.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

rollo's will crank back up on oysters in sept. that's my specialty seafood joint. you get those at billy's?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> rollo's will crank back up on oysters in sept. that's my specialty seafood joint. you get those at billy's?
> jack


Sassy Bass. Them and Bon Secour Fisheries are the only ones that have them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

louisianan or tex. oysters?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> louisianan or tex. oysters?
> jack


Navy Cove Fort Morgan, AL


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's them farm-raised oysters.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they are fat.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

jack2 said:


> they are fat.
> jack





MrFish said:


> Picked up a few. Ate some raw, chargrilled the majority on my Weber I pulled out of storage. Haven't used this in 7 years or so.
> View attachment 1090577
> View attachment 1090578
> View attachment 1090579
> ...


Around 1975 I lived in Midway. I owned the Citco station that was on the north side of Hwy 98. It was a full service station that also sold beer, a few groceries, it has a big walk in cooler to the left of the lift.
The building is now a closed Bar


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think Joey finally hacked Keith’s account. Lol if not hope Keith gets better


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The only thing Joey could hack is natty light


----------

